# Popular Dog Series



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I just wanted to give you all a heads up, while I was at Petsmart the other day they had both Golden retriever magazines in stock.....

Training secrets for Golden retrievers
http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-magazines/popular-dogs/articletraining_golden_retriever.aspx

Golden Retrievers
http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-magazines/popular-dogs/articlegolden_retrievers.aspx


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I think the second one you posted has some pictures of GRF member goldens including my Oakly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if the second magazine is a new one? Did you recognize the cover Rob? Shadow's hip dysplasia story is in one and he too made the photo gallery. 

I haven't looked at the issue in so long, I can't remember if that's the cover! Oi, I'm getting old.

Thank you for the headsup Olympia!


----------

